# ABT's Ideas?



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 14, 2021)

I want to do some ABT's this weekend but want something different.  Usually do cream cheese and sausage or shrimp wrapped in bacon.  I drawing a blank.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 14, 2021)

Chop up some dates add some of your favorite shredded cheese and a little cream cheese to hold it all together. Definitely wrap in bacon.
or
Chopped steak with fajita seasoning, cheese and bacon wrap.
Or
Taco seasoned beef with rice and wrapped in bacon


----------



## kruizer (May 14, 2021)

Pulled pork and parmesan with cream cheese.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 14, 2021)

Stuff them with Buffalo Chicken Dip


----------



## jcam222 (May 14, 2021)

I’m going to do a new version for me tomorrow. Chicken bacon ranch. Stay tuned.


----------



## Hamdrew (May 14, 2021)

Chile Relleno-ish with chorizo
Italian Sausage and some kinda tomato-y red sauce, some rice is good too
Fruit. I like berries (particularly strawberrys) or pineapple. Never tried apples but figure those would be delicious too
Mashed potatoes/loaded or twice baked potato filling


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 15, 2021)

Some good idea's there.  I will be trying these.  After going to bed thought about Pimento Cheese.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Stuff them with Buffalo Chicken Dip


Exactly what was thinking. Or buffalo chicken cream cheese and bacon wrapped.


----------



## sandyut (May 15, 2021)

I like chorizo and Mexican cheese blend the best.  Many good ideas above.  I like the cream cheese fillings but I dont love them.  regular shredded cheese is preferred.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 15, 2021)

Seen this in the deli.  Got to looking and there are all kinds of things to use.


----------



## cutplug (May 15, 2021)

I always thought traditional ABT's had a little smokey sausage stuffed inside. I use the whole jalapeno keeping the stem on and using it for the toothpick. I prebake the peppers to soften slightly, slit and remove
  most seeds and membrane. Stuff with choice of cheese ( i like to used my smoked cheese grated) and little smokey sausage. Wrap with thin bacon using the stem to attach bacon at the begining of the wrap and to finish securing. That way each pepper gets a whole slice of bacon! and dont forget your favorite rub on the bacon.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2021)

The options are endless, we just use what we like the best & put it in there. I have probably tried 20 different combos. But the one we keep going back to is Hot Italian sausage (ground without the casing mixed with Cabot Seriously sharp cheddar. I mix them up in the Cuisinart & just take a sliver from the jalapeños, just enough to get in there & get most of the seeds & membrane out , then stuff it to the top with the filling & wrap it in bacon. I don’t worry about the IT because I cook the HIT before hand, so when the bacon is done I pull them off. They go quick!
Al


----------

